# Sexism in the British Army ? Nah...



## Maestro (Oct 1, 2007)

"Oh, dear ! You've got a nice pair of... Erm... Eyes... Yes, that's it. A nice pair of eyes !"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2007)

I have seen this somewhere. In todays military everyone goes through that. 

It was allways awkward trying to correct mistakes on a females uniform during an inspection.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 2, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I have seen this somewhere. In todays military everyone goes through that.
> 
> It was allways awkward trying to correct mistakes on a females uniform during an inspection.



I can imagine - make an accidental wrong move and get yourself slapped w/ a sexual harrassment charge.


----------



## Haztoys (Oct 2, 2007)

She sure is smiling and happy ..She's about or just was "groped" by the next King of the UK.. Maybe its the money she's going to get from the sexual harrassment....LOL...(j/k)


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 2, 2007)

Is it just me or is she pretty hot  

TO


----------



## Haztoys (Oct 2, 2007)

May I ask the Bit's here something ...With the hats they have on and the metal she and a few other have on ... Are they some thing "special" or..??.. I'm thinking you just don't get the next King out to look you over just because..???


----------



## mkloby (Oct 2, 2007)

Haztoys said:


> May I ask the Bit's here something ...With the hats they have on and the metal she and a few other have on ... Are they some thing "special" or..??.. I'm thinking you just don't get the next King out to look you over just because..???



"hat" - it's not a baseball cap. 

They're wearing berets, but headwear is commonly referred to in the US military as a "cover." I wouldn't imagine the Brits would call their headwear "hats." I could be wrong.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 2, 2007)

She looks too much like Madonna for my liking.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2007)

In any way....yummy!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 2, 2007)

There appears to be something amiss here... Her chest seems to have
fallen a bit..... it's just above her belt ! That's it.... Prince Charles wants
to lift them back up to where they should be.

Is she wearing pilot's wings ?

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Oct 2, 2007)

ccheese said:


> There appears to be something amiss here... Her chest seems to have
> fallen a bit..... it's just above her belt ! That's it.... Prince Charles wants
> to lift them back up to where they should be.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 2, 2007)

Is she the first female Palace guard? I thought that gal was older. Thought I read that somewhere.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 2, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Is she the first female Palace guard? I thought that gal was older. Thought I read that somewhere.



No... I saw the first female Palace guard on the news and it isn't her on the picture. The first female Palace guard has short black/white hair and has something like 26 years of service in the British military.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 2, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> In any way....yummy!



Agreed.

The next guy I hear saying that British girls are fat-asses with bad teeth gets a punch in his mouth.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hehehe. No that would be American women.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 3, 2007)

Maestro said:


> The next guy I hear saying that British girls are fat-asses with bad teeth gets a punch in his mouth.



Ouch..... them's hard sayin's.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2007)

Maestro said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The next guy I hear saying that British girls are fat-asses with bad teeth gets a punch in his mouth.



There is a lot of them about too...


----------



## Udet (Oct 3, 2007)

Does the Prince of Wales look REALLY old or what...he resembles more a sundried prune; the Queen does not necessarily looks that much older than her son.

If the gentleman manages to become King he will be senile by then.


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Oct 3, 2007)

OK, settle down chaps – and some of you take a cold shower! Some answers that I hope are correct:

The Berets are light blue, indicating that the personnel are members of the Army Air Corps (AAC) or ‘Teeny Weeny Airways’ as they are known by the other UK Services.

The young lady is indeed aircrew – the brevet on her left…um… how can I say this? – breast  – shows that. However as the wings seem to have a slightly greater dihedral to them; this may signify that she is an observer/aircrewman ..er.. aircrewperson – I’m not that well up on Army insignia. Alternatively, they may just be flapping more contentedly in the knowledge that they are, well, where they are  .

HRH The Prince of Wales is probably conducting an Investiture of a campaign medal (Iraq and/or the ‘Stan) by the look of it – note that the chap on her left does not yet have a medal but that his uniform has the clasp receiver on his left side onto which the Prince can affix the medal without too much fumbling.

Talking of fumbling, the REALLY interesting photo would have been the one before this – when HRH was affixing the medal to her (admittedly, ample, nay magnificent) bosom! But then again, that’s probably what they are chuckling about!  

Oh yes, we grow them big, buxom and even the girls have B... the size of footballs. You should have seen some of the ATCOs that I had under my command - some then them would do a Sleazedown instead of a Talkdown if the occasion (or the pilot) took them!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 3, 2007)

Excellent post. Made my day.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 3, 2007)

Jolly good, old boy !

Charles


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 3, 2007)

Maestro said:


> The next guy I hear saying that British girls are fat-asses with bad teeth gets a punch in his mouth.



.....


----------



## Maestro (Oct 3, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh ! My eyes ! They burns !


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Oct 4, 2007)

My *EX-*Mother-in-law promised me that she'd given up the part-time Glamour Modelling job...........




> Jolly good, old boy !



Good to see progress with the language at last, CCheese - you're one of us now!


----------



## mkloby (Oct 4, 2007)

She's pretty hot comiso


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Oct 4, 2007)

I stand corrected: Rumour has it that HRH took 45 minutes and several attempts to affix the medal in place…… Which accounts for:

The look of resignation/exasperation on the other guys’ faces.  

The rosy glow in her cheeks.  

The less than, shall we say, erect carriage of HRH.  

The large bruise on HRH’s left temple – The Duchess of Cornwall (equipped with an extremely large, but now bent, umbrella) is just out of shot on the left, sporting what can only be described as a “We are not amused” expression. ​
You heard it here first…..



> She's pretty hot comiso



You've been at the Moonshine again, now haven't you MK?


----------



## mkloby (Oct 4, 2007)

Gotta get it while it's hot!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 4, 2007)

It's the chest size of 1 km Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2007)

Lay off Charles. His eyes are bad.


----------



## DOUGRD (Oct 4, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Lay off Charles. His eyes are bad.



His eyes might be bad but it's probably from trying to take in such a lovely sight.


----------

